

Free and Slow Google translate API - hammerha
https://github.com/Sangdol/free-and-slow-google-translate-api

======
krcz
Random fact: in Polish "free" and "slow" translates to the same word
("wolny"). Only free as in speech though, free as in beer is different word
("darmowy").

------
JoshGlazebrook
I thought everyone just switched to the bing translate api when google decided
to start charging for theirs...

------
hayksaakian
Cool hack. It'd be nice if this was interoperable with the real api, in case
you wanted to turn your side project into something legit.

